# DCM Diet Advice



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did some research and was exploring Wellness Simple. They have a limited ingredient option with low grain. Have you tested your dog's taurine levels yet? Pumpkin (1/4 cup with 1 tsp original Metamucil will help with soft stools, but not the itching).


Are you part of the Facebook group Taurine Deficiency in Golden Retrievers? Lots of good information there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I suggest trying Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it's formulated to take care of stomach-soft stools and skin problems. 

I have been feeding it for about 8 years, my boy had a sensitive stomach, many members recommended it to me. I feed the Salmon formula, it does not contain wheat, corn, or soy, has a lot of Omega 3s in it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I suggest trying Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it's formulated to take care of stomach-soft stools and skin problems.
> 
> I have been feeding it for about 8 years, my boy had a sensitive stomach, many members recommended it to me. I feed the Salmon formula, it does not contain wheat, corn, or soy, has a lot of Omega 3s in it.




I’ve been seeing a lot of recommendations for this as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you so much! So question - is Dog Food Advisor reliable information? Because based on that, they do not recommend any Purina Pro plan foods. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DeborahL said:


> Thank you so much! So question - is Dog Food Advisor reliable information? Because based on that, they do not recommend any Purina Pro plan foods.
> 
> Thank you!



In a word, no. He is a human dentist with no animal nutrition education. I have found that the foods he declares to be superior are foods that have a list of ingredients a human would eat. But dogs are not humans and their needs are different. There is a lot of misinformation on the internet about dog food based on feeling and emotion. The whole grain-free thing pretty much happened because of the who low-carb/no carb diet fad that hit the human population in the 90s (or whenever it started). And look where that has gotten so many dogs, especially Goldens. I trust the science.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I transitioned from grain free to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach (the salmon formula) with no issues at all. I found it gave me all of the same benefits as the other grain free salmon product I was using (Merrick). Luckily I had only been on grain free for a few months. Before that I was feeding Purina Pro Plan Sport. I stopped feeding it and switch to the Purina Pro Plan Joint Management after talking to a nutritionist at Purina, and my vet recently. Duke is a field dog and has a sore elbow so the Joint Management has some of the supplements I had been giving in it already. I didn't know until I called Purina but they also make Merrick foods.

Through the entire process I ended up finding out Duke has a seasonal allergy this time of year and it had nothing to do with the food. If your having itching I can't say enough good things about a Cytopoint injection. If I get Duke one in December we have no issues the rest of the year. The first time we tried it he had to have two injections, each a month a part, but I think it was because the issue had been going on longer.

I will not switch from Purina again. I like the fact that I can call and talk to a nutritionist easily and have specific questions answered. They were very helpful when I called.


----------

